
New York clinical trial quietly tests heartburn remedy against coronavirus - CPLX
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/04/new-york-clinical-trial-quietly-tests-heartburn-remedy-against-coronavirus
======
CPLX
This part jumped out as kind of interesting, wonder if there's more
information out there about this program:

"Malone is part of a classified project called DOMANE that uses computer
simulations, artificial intelligence, and other methods to rapidly identify
U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA)-approved drugs and other safe
compounds that can be repurposed against threats such as new viruses."

